# vsphere web client



## pacija (Oct 8, 2013)

Although VMware's official documentation claims I should be able to use vSphere  Web Client if I use recent Firefox and Flash plugin, that is not true.

I use www/linux-f10-flashplugin on either www/firefox or www/chromium. I get login screen, but after I log in I get various errors where I am constantly prompted to reload vSphere Web Client which makes working with it impossible. Also there is yellow top bar which says that the browser is not supported.

Any chance to make this work?

Here are the screenshots from both browsers:


----------

